# Micromax Canvas 4 In-Depth Review



## gizmo96 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey Guys! Gizmo96 Here with a new Review!I haven’t posted a review from quite a while now But I am back with the full review of the Micromax Canvas 4.We all know that it is the current flagship device for Micromax and is selling at about Rs.18,000.So let’s get started with the review!
*i.imgur.com/l3rIDLql.jpg

*1.Design*
*i.imgur.com/8mxzuRel.jpg
When you take a first Look at the Canvas 4,It surely appears like the Galaxy S4 until you notice the absence of a Physical Home Button.Micromax Has focussed on Build Quality and Design with the Canvas 4.Unlike the Previous Generations of Canvas Devices,The Canvas 4 has an anodised aluminium plating running across its sides which gives it a premium look.On the Front we have a 5MP front camera capable of 720p Video.There is also a very tiny LED notification light next to the Camera.
*i.imgur.com/Q4aESUMl.jpg
Below,the screen there are 3 Touch Capacitive buttons for Option,Home and Back.The Button placement is proper,with the power button on the Right hand side and the Volume Rockers on the left.
*i.imgur.com/ZYjzPyxl.jpg
The Back is made out of a textured but very Glossy Flimsy Plastic.The back houses a 13 megapixel Camera with an LED Flash and a secondary microphone.Below we have a mono speaker and some branding.The Back is removable which reveals a 2000mAH battery along with 2 full size sim card slots and a microSD slot for storage Expansion.With 9mm in thickness and with a weight of about 158 grams,The canvas 4 isn’t a light or a thin device.
*i.imgur.com/pMtBOUAl.jpg

Except the aluminium on the sides,the phone is fully made out of glossy plastic which I didnot  like much.But Micromax has surely improved and concentrated on the design with the Canvas 4 which is a good sign.
*i.imgur.com/WlfLS4sl.jpg


*2.Hardware,Benchmarks and Gaming*
*i.imgur.com/BXfdBBMl.jpg

The Canvas 4 is powered by a Quad Core MediaTek MTK6589 Chipset along with 1 Gigabyte of RAM and a PowerVR SGX 544MP GPU.It comes with 16GB internal storage(10GB usable) and can be expanded upto 32GB via MicroSD card slot.The Quad Core chip provides a very smooth and fluid performance on the Devices.Browsing Heavy Web Pages on chrome is Fast and snappy and Doing everyday tasks like Mailing,chatting,browsing,Video Watching are a Treat.I ran a couple of Benchmarks on the Canvas 4 and compared it to the Gionee ELife E5.If you’re interested in that,Be sure to Check out the Benchmark comparison Video Below


The Gaming Performance was medium on the Device.Asphalt 7 was laggy and Modern Combat 4 forced closed.Real Racing 3 also freezed up the device but Games like Dead Trigger,Riptide GP2,Subway Surfers and temple run 2 ran without problems.The Screen on the Canvas 4 is a 5 inch 1280x720p Display wiith a pixel density of 294.I wasn’t impressed by the Display much.The Display does have a little Bluish tint and it is very reflective but viewing angles were good and you will have no problems in  watching HD Movies on it.
*i.imgur.com/2Y0LmvLl.jpg

*3.Camera*
*i.imgur.com/4qRaCXBl.jpg
The Biggest Spec Bump in the Canvas 4 is in the Camera but sadly,The performance of this 13 megapixel sensor is not very good.The camera app is well designed with features like HDR,Panorama,Multi Angle Image etc.but the Image Quality is Okay.In Normal Daylight,the pictures look fine and the Macros were very Good.The Indoor Photos,though,did have noise and I wasn’t impressed much by the Performance of the camera in low lighting conditions.Check the camera samples from the phone
Samples:
Daylight:


Indoor Artificial Light:

Low Light:


*4.Software*
*i.imgur.com/qvBCPJ1l.jpg
*i.imgur.com/3QS0Zopl.png
On the software side,we have android 4.2.1. JellyBean Out of the Box.Micromax has not customized the Layout much and you get Near to stock experience on the device.I personally,customized my own setup with Nova Launcher and had no problems using it.What’s new in the Canvas 4 software,are the various Gimmicky features and gestures added by micromax.You can blow or shake the phone to unlock it using the m! unlock.There is also something like Pop up play or pop up browser which is present on samsung devices.You can watch a video or browser while you're doing other work on your device.There are also some other Gestures like the Galaxy devices like the Video Pauses when you Look Away from the Screen.I personally,didnt use it much.This would appeal more to average consumers than geeks like me.
*i.imgur.com/aRhqJOZl.jpg

*5.Verdict*
*i.imgur.com/zP1Q3Qzl.jpg
The battery life is good on the Canvas 4.On Average use,you would easily make it through a day.
So overall,The Canvas 4 is a good device..The Phone has decent hardware,offers good performance and battery life.What I didnt like was the Screen Quality and the incompatibility with some Games.With a price tag of about 18,000 it is a bit pricey.There are other options in this proce range which you can consider.I will soon review the Gionee ELife E5 which is its strong competitor.For more info,DO watch my full review which is annotated Below.Feel free to ask me questions about the Canvas 4!
Thank You for Reading! I will be back with some more reviews soon.


*For Technology Updates,
You can follow me at www.twitter.com/gizmoddict
www.facebook.com/gizmoddict
                                  Instagram*


----------



## $hadow (Sep 22, 2013)

Nyc review man.


----------



## snap (Sep 22, 2013)

great effort


----------



## arvindrao15 (Oct 5, 2013)

pretty indepth dude... nyc

but how much is Micromax reliable as far as durability goes? One of my friends got the Micromax Canvas HD and faced some problems with the mic only within a week of purchase... so have been skeptical about going for Micromax lately...


----------



## srkmish (Oct 5, 2013)

Whats the use of a 18k phone where asphalt 7 lags?


----------



## Minion (Oct 11, 2013)

Overpriced.


----------



## gizmo96 (Oct 11, 2013)

arvindrao15 said:


> pretty indepth dude... nyc
> 
> but how much is Micromax reliable as far as durability goes? One of my friends got the Micromax Canvas HD and faced some problems with the mic only within a week of purchase... so have been skeptical about going for Micromax lately...



Thank You.The Canvas 4 feels solid and durable but during the review of the Canvas 4,I tested the Gionee E5 as well and I would say that the E5 seemed more durable



srkmish said:


> Whats the use of a 18k phone where asphalt 7 lags?



It lags because it is not optimized well for the hardware



$hadow said:


> Nyc review man.



Thanks



snap said:


> great effort



Thanks a lot


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 13, 2013)

The way the review is formatted is making it too difficult to read, atleast for those who have widescreens.


----------

